# Anybunny else no lyke begetables?



## BunnyLove89 (May 3, 2013)

I hates dem. I is 1 years old and I neber eber will eats dem. My stooped hooman doesn't get the hint. She puts beggies on top of my food and I gets mad ebery time and I flip my dish ober. Then I hides the icky beggies in the reject corner where I put all my toys I no lyke anymore until she gets dem out. Is icky icky icky!! Only hooman foods I will eat is craisins. And I lyke koolaid. But dats it. No more. I can't say it enough...ICKY beggies!!!!!!!


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 3, 2013)

we doz not like beggies eider, we likes clover an dandylions, dose iz good.


----------



## Tam O Ham (May 5, 2013)

I's will eat your beggies for you!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 5, 2013)

I'll eat your beggies for you too!


----------



## BunnyLove89 (May 5, 2013)

I will ship dem. I needs to learn hows to hold a pen first so i's can write where yous lives on the boxes.


----------



## CosmosMomma (May 8, 2013)

I hates veggies too. D:

I like sour cream & cheddar tater chips though :3 my momma is addicted to them and i always try to steal one when she eats them around me. She's on to me though


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (May 8, 2013)

Phoebe says, I is just learning of deez begetbles tings, sum r nommy nommy!!! but cerery is no goode, karrit no goode, apulls no goode, cheewios no goode!!!! But hooman wady duzn't git it! I NO WANT!


----------



## Callaway (May 17, 2013)

I really need to tell my mommy to get on the ball. I only ever get Kale. She sometimes gives me mustard greens which I no like. I do really like spinach but mommy says its too expensive for how much I eat.  I tried celery and I no like it. Mommy hasnt never gave me no other type. Im going to go nose butt her.


----------



## sandyrose (Jul 3, 2013)

ohhh these post are sooo funny...thanks guys..gave me a good laugh...my bunnies...loooove beggies sooo much.even onion and hot peppers can u believe...my african bunnies are hard as.


----------



## Rabbit Lover02 (Jul 3, 2013)

I's have only tried a few beggies. My hooman fed me carut yestaday and it was dewishous. Hooman gave me stawbery yestaday and it was ok. Today hooman fed me cewawy but it was discusting. I wike the things that grow on the ground dat looks wike spinach. I wuv dose.


----------



## Azerane (Jul 4, 2013)

My mum got veggies for a while, then they were stopped. But now I'm getting some again and it's exciting. Though most of the time my human makes me do silly tricks before I get my lettuce or silverbeet, but I suppose it's worth it.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 8, 2013)

I love dandelions, willow leaves and grass. Momma buys me, cilantro ( not that cwazy abouts), argula ( rather have dandelions ) curly endive lettuce, curly and italian parsley ( yummo) carrots, carrot tops, romanne lettuce ( not bad in a pinch ), apples, and bananas. We tends to stay away from kale and spinach as it is high in calcium and french lops are prone to bladder sludge.


----------



## middlemuse (Jul 8, 2013)

You know, I used to absolutely DESPISE veggies, 'cause my last humans didn't ever give 'em to me, so for a while I wouldn't touch 'em, even when my new humans hid 'em in my tastytasty pellets. But I dunno, the humans just kept trying, and I guess I musta changed my mind at some point. I think it was the tasty bok choy, 'cause that's sweet like carrots, which are my other favorite food. And now when my human asks if I want a salad, I do a little dance while she washes the greens, because usually I get kale or collard greens which are my faaaavorites. After carrots. And pellets. And dried cranberries.


----------



## XxlizannaXx (Sep 8, 2013)

This is Chloe and I's wove my beggies but so far i only try romaine lettuce,grapes ( but only 1 or 2 because mommy says i cant have too many) , and carrots and a little bit of banana . Dey were dewishous. I's ate all of it and mommy was proud of me for eating all of dem .


----------



## FreezeNkody (Sep 8, 2013)

This was very painful to read.. But my buns don't care for veggies either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## blwinteler (Sep 9, 2013)

This is Bugsy. Groucho and me like beggies and froots. Momma gives us spinach and apple and carrots and bananana and broccoli and strawberry. Groucho swipes the foods from momma's hand and runs away wif it. I likes to eat from her hand. Groucho don't like apple so much, so I gets it. That's fair 'cuz sometimes he steals my beggies right from my mouth! Momma says in the spring she will make us a garden of beggies.


----------



## blwinteler (Sep 9, 2013)

FreezeNkody said:


> This was very painful to read.. But my buns don't care for veggies either.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum



Isn't it though? I'm trying to teach my buns to write better. They are young still (about 7 and 13 months), so it may take time. Also hard to type with paws.

:bunnyheart


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Sep 9, 2013)

blwinteler said:


> Isn't it though? I'm trying to teach my buns to write better. They are young still (about 7 and 13 months), so it may take time. Also hard to type with paws.
> 
> :bunnyheart



I agree, they're hard to teach. They bite you if you try to point to the correct letter, they kick you if you physically try to put their paws on the correct keys. They have a hard time but I know what they mean lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover (Dec 9, 2013)

Wosa here. I wuv de beggies. I wuv all of dem. spinach is ok though. Otherwise everything is yummy in mah tummy.
Charlwie wikes what I wike too. Silver eats everythign. He sawz he used to eat an aaalllll beggie diet. I dunno ifs I could do it, I wuv dem pelletz! 
Cali sawz she du not care for veggies at all. De disgusting.


----------



## Bville (Dec 10, 2013)

Yer coo coo if you don't like the beggies. I get mine is a special carrot bowl and I eats them up super fast. My bro Fred takes his time, but our adopted sister Pepper eats them up fast like me. :eats:

-Smokey


----------



## elleecrawford (Dec 21, 2013)

That's how I was, but my mommy kept trying new veggies until I liked one. And she baked treats for me that had veggies in them that I wuved!


----------

